# Fixed Gear Parts- resources



## Dave Hickey

*Fixed Gear frame resources*

I'm sticking this thread so readers have a resource for fixed gear frame makers. Please feel free to post any manufactures of fixed gear frames. This thread is _not_ for complete bikes.

IRO makes some great fixed/single speed specific frames( I have no relationship with IRO but I own an Angus and a Mark V)

http://shop.irocycle.com/shop/home.php?cat=2

I've heard good things about Pake' frames. 

http://www.pakebikes.com/picture2.html

The Soma Rush is a very popular fixed maker

http://www.somafab.com/rush.html


----------



## Dave Hickey

*Fixed Gear parts- resources*

I'm sticking this thread so readers have a resource for fixed gear parts. Please feel free to add to the list

American Cyclery has a fixed specific page

http://130.94.226.209/

Business Cycles is one of the premier track parts suppliers in the US

http://www.businesscycles.com/track.htm

IRO Cycles sells parts and complete fixed kits

[http://shop.irocycle.com/shop/home.php?cat=3/url]


----------



## Dave Hickey

*Fixed Gear complete bike resources*

I'm sticking this thread so readers have a resource for manufactuers of complete fixed bikes. Please feel free to add to the list. This is for compete bikes only. There are other threads for parts and frames

IRO sells some great budget fixed bikes.

http://www.irocycle.com/complete_bikes.html

Bikedirect.com sells a couple of fixed bikes.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/messenger.htm

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/thehour.htm

Specialized sells the Langster in three versions

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07Langster


----------



## djg

Seems like a lot of folks are offering packages now.

LeMond has the Fillmore: http://www.lemondbikes.com/bikes/track/classic_steel/fillmore.php

I rode one of these for about a year and it was a really nice riding bike for fixed gear training on the road.

Raleigh has several (Rush Hour, Rush Hour Pro, and One Way): http://www.raleighusa.com/depts.asp?deptid=5

Bianchi (Pista and Pista Concept): http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_bicycles.html

Redline 925: http://www.redlinebicycles.com/adultbikes/925.html

And the Rivendell quickbeam isn't exactly a fixie, but it could be: http://www.rivendellbicycles.com/html/bikes_quickbeam.html


----------



## djg

I'd add world class cycles, which carries a good selection of track gear: www.worldclasscycles.com

Also, I've bought a couple of things from Gene Spicer at www.spicercycles.com

Harris Cyclery carries a bunch of stuff for those doing fixie conversions, and has links to quite a bit of information too.


----------



## terry b

www.webcyclery.com

Specializes in SS, fixie and Cyclocross stuff. 

Builds good wheels, especially if you're interested in an Eno.


----------



## Dave Hickey

A couple more.

Bens Bikes on eBay sells quite a bit of fixed parts.

http://stores.ebay.com/Bens-Cycles


Excel Sports has a few single speed and fixed parts

http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?page=7&major=8&minor=3


----------



## Dave Hickey

A few more.

Euro Asia Bareknuckle frame

http://www.bikecult.com/works/archive/05bicycles/EAIbarenuklPF.html

Moth frame 

http://www.bikecult.com/works/bikesframes/Moth06.html

Surly Steamroller

http://www.surlybikes.com/steamroller.html


----------



## BianchiJoe

*A tragic end to a good shop*

I was about to post a link to Branford Bike in Montana, who always stocked a really nice selection of fixed stuff; I bought cogs and chgainrings from them a few times. Upon opening the webpage (http://www.branfordbike.com/), I read this awful news:

"A Massive Wild Fire engulfed our community in Emigrant, Montana on Sunday, July 30th. Our shop was completely destroyed. We tried to save our inventory by placing it in an on site bomb shelter. The intense inferno melted glass and aluminum and turned concrete to powder. Our retail store, warehouse, our home and the homes of several neighbors were little more than piles of white ash and twisted metal on a black and barren landscape. Fortunately no lives were lost.

On Monday morning we visited our home with an official escort and saw how severe the fire was. We came back on Wednesday and opened the smoldering bomb shelter. A small fire was still burning inside. All that was left of our inventory was hot pile of white ash and scorched metal. We decided not to try and rebuild; Branford Bike is closed forever unless a buyer is interested. We will leave the web site up for a few months but cannot accept orders. All orders placed but not filled will be cancelled. Our phones no longer work so please contact us by e-mail with questions or comments. Thank-you for your support for the past 30 years. Your support allowed our business to grow and move to the beautiful state of Montana. We love living here and will eventually build a new home in the mountains.
--- Tim and the crew at Branford Bike"

A tragic end to a nice shop. Tim is looking to replace their library of books and is soliciting donations. Visit the site and see if you have any of their desired titles lying around.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Arguably the best hubs for Fixed or Track

http://www.philwood.com/

This guy might disagree. Check out his crankset too

http://www.paulcomp.com/


----------



## warmseth

van dessel has the "drag strip courage" or the "country road bob" (flip flop hub)

http://www.vandesselsports.com/bike.php


----------



## BikeRider

Harris Cyclery: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/fixed.html


----------



## Dave Hickey

A few more...

Masi has a nice orange fixed...

http://www.masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_fixed.php

Schwinn has reintroduced the Madison name...

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=724


----------



## asterisk

<a href="http://www.euroasiaimports.com/productcart/pc/viewcat_h.asp?idcategory=44">Euro Asia Imports</a>: While not a retailer, EAI is <b><i>the</i></b> track part distributor. They have scads of track stuff from Sugino, MKS, and Shimano as well as vintage Campy stuff and any track part you could imagine. Browse their page and visit your local bike shop to order. They had enough pull to get Shimano to do another run of their older 7600 high flange track hubs.

<a href="http://www.donpatrol.com/">Don Patrol Velo Garage</a>: These guys mostly sell on eBay but can get stuff from EAI and Soma stuff at really great prices. Just send them an email and they'll get what you need. In Cali and ship ultra fast so a great deal if you live on the west coast, took one day to get to me in Oregon.

To add: <a href="http://www.businesscycles.com/tr-refspec.htm">Business Cycle's</a> reference page is a gold mine of info.


----------



## Dave Hickey

So the 7600 hubs I bought were new and not new old stock? I didn't know that


----------



## asterisk

More on the EAI Bareknuckle: <a href="http://www.businesscycles.com/nessuno.htm">Geometry</a> (scroll down), <a href="http://www.euroasiaimports.com/productcart/pc/viewCat_h.asp?idCategory=403">EAI's page</a>.

<a href="http://www.zarinternational.com/debernardithrontrack.html">DeBernardi Thron Track</A>: Made in Italy, lugged.

<a href="http://bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/">Bob Jackson</a>: off the peg or custom, lugged, made in UK.

<a href="http://www.merciancycles.com/frame_vigorelli.asp">Mercian Vigorelli</a>: semi custom, lugged, made in UK.


----------



## asterisk

Depends, I think they started with a run of 32 hole but might have done others if there was demand but EAI had to preorder enough of them to get Shimano to pull out the machining. That's why they were approaching $400 for a hubset a couple years ago and now you can find them for between $250-300.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Yes. I paid $299 at Bens Bikes for 32 hole a couple of months ago


----------



## iherald

Canadians can get some parts at http://www.misfitpsycles.com They're good guys.


----------



## iherald

Misfit Psycles

These guys are a little more mountain bike single/fixed, but they make good products:

http://www.misfitpsycles.com


----------



## Einstruzende

RE: Phil Wood hubs.

Those listed as "Track" are what I want for a fixed roadie, right?


----------



## Dave Hickey

Einstruzende said:


> RE: Phil Wood hubs.
> 
> Those listed as "Track" are what I want for a fixed roadie, right?


Correct, You can use either high flange or low flange


----------



## Jamieshankland

Ive done a fair amout of business with Bens Cycle. Super customer service, great prices and a great list of parts. They even tracked down some stuff for me!

Deal with Ben's, you would regrett it.


----------



## asterisk

TheBikeBiz carries much of the same stuff that BensCycle does at better prices... and good service.


----------



## bikesdirect

*Dave - thanks for recommending us*



Dave Hickey said:


> I'm sticking this thread so readers have a resource for manufactuers of complete fixed bikes. Please feel free to add to the list. This is for compete bikes only. There are other threads for parts and frames
> 
> IRO sells some great budget fixed bikes.
> 
> http://www.irocycle.com/complete_bikes.html
> 
> Bikedirect.com sells a couple of fixed bikes.
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott.htm
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/messenger.htm
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/thehour.htm
> 
> Specialized sells the Langster in three versions
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=07Langster


Dave

thanks for including our link. 

We did just put The Hour fixie on sale at $299 delivered. [of course, I think this is a deal]

By the way, I think track bikes for the winter are great. When I lived in Dallas I road a VeloSolex fixed gear around White Rock Lake everyday in the Winter. Rain or shine. Fixed with no brake. But today White Rock is so busy; I think I would want at least a Frt Brake.


----------



## nick irons

Surly will begin selling complete steamrollers this coming spring
complete with surly hubs cog and lockring as well as a sugino crank, quite a smoking deal at $665 retail.


----------



## Gustavoman

Jamis makes its *Sputnik* (track geometry): http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/bikes/07_bikes/sputnik.html

Giant has *Bowery* (road geometry): http://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?year=2006&range=272

Milwaukee (Ben's Cycle) has its very cool *Orange One* and custom program: http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=255&products_id=619


----------



## velomoto

Here is a great frame option http://www.fortframes.com/html/rouno.htm


----------



## Fixed

*Bianchi*

Bianchi Pista Concept (avail. as frame or bike)

http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_pista_concept.html


----------



## innergel

Spicer Cycles can build you a custom frame to your liking too.

http://www.spicercycles.com/index.cgi


----------



## 867-5309

*Allan Wanta*

www.wantaframes.com

I ride a cross fixie that he built. Fancy Lugged steel, custom, fork included all for 750 shipped. Great deal and he is pleasant to work with.


----------



## Dave Hickey

www.keirinculture.com

I bought my Panasonic frame from Stratton at Keirin Culture. He gives excellent service.

The frames are used but most are in outstanding condition. Keirin rules dictate that the frame are built very strong. 

If you like lugged frames, this is a great source....

watch out for frames that have 110mm rear spacing. These frames usually only accept 8mm rear axles. It will require hard to find conversion kits. or you could get out a file to make the accept 10mm axles..

My frame came with standard 120 rear and I have no issues....


----------



## Guest

Check our wheel building website where you can build your fixie / track wheels the way you want them. 

www.prowheelbuilder.com


----------



## old sport

nycbikes.com has nearly everything you need to build or buy your fixie, and they're wonderful people to deal with. I also did very well with wheels from bikeisland.com


----------



## docmaker

Don't forget about the Jamis Sonik. I just bought this bike and am very impressed with the geometry and components. For the price, it is truly hard to beat!

Jamis Sonik Link


----------



## kannas

Scattante over on Perfromance $499 (backordered)

Scattante SSR PDF Frame $179


----------



## Dave Hickey

*Fixed/SS wheelset resource thread*

Post links to sites that sell Fixed/SS wheels


----------



## innergel

www.bicyclewheels.com have a good selection of fixed/ss wheels at good prices. I have a set of the old standby Mavic/Formula's and they have been bombproof. 

www.bikeisland.com usually has some fixed/ss wheels at good prices too. I have no personal experience with their wheels though.


----------



## ttiberi

rockymountaincyclery and flybikeshop seem to have decent deals on ebay.

just ordered for the first time from flybikeshop. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## FatTireFred

the chrome fork for that frame is "now" $50


----------



## Tig

I've been riding a few weeks on a simple machine built 32-hole, 3-cross sealed Surly hubbed wheel using a Mavic rim from QBP (Quality Bicycle Products). Almost every LBS orders from QBP every week, so you'll get them in no time. Sure, they aren't the flashiest Phil hubbed hand built beauties, but they work great, last, and are a fraction of the price.


----------



## Proformance Cycle

*Dirt Cheap SS*

SE Racing

http://www.sebikes.com/2008/bike-detail.asp?id=45


----------



## Chainslap

thinking about wheelset options, and have been wondering what is with the DeepV rims everyone has on their fixed gear bikes...

They seem to be aero but look heavy, I've heard that they're not as good as other options. Is there a reason everyone uses them? (besides that they're available in many colors with non machined sidewalls and look cool)


----------



## bigrider

Chainslap said:


> thinking about wheelset options, and have been wondering what is with the DeepV rims everyone has on their fixed gear bikes...
> 
> They seem to be aero but look heavy, I've heard that they're not as good as other options. Is there a reason everyone uses them? (besides that they're available in many colors with non machined sidewalls and look cool)



Deep Vs tend to be stronger rims.


----------



## sitka999

I just ordered a set of Deep Vs from Wheel and Sprocket on Ebay. Good prices and super quick shipping.


----------



## superjohnny

Deep V's are the cycling equivalent to a mullet.

I got my Surly/Alex wheels for my fixie on Craigslist for cheap. Lots of folks buy the Steamroller complete and then upgrade the components.


----------



## Brewtality

All of the IRO links are no good. Might be time to update them.

Felt has some cool ss/fixies.
http://www.feltracing.com/08/thumb.asp?catid=1504,1525
I just got the Felt Curbside. Very fun bike to ride, after you get rid of the argyle crap.

They have one true track bike as well.
http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1510&pid=8716


----------



## Dave Hickey

Brewtality said:


> All of the IRO links are no good. Might be time to update them.
> 
> Felt has some cool ss/fixies.
> http://www.feltracing.com/08/thumb.asp?catid=1504,1525
> I just got the Felt Curbside. Very fun bike to ride, after you get rid of the argyle crap.
> 
> They have one true track bike as well.
> http://www.feltracing.com/08/product.asp?catid=1504,1510&pid=8716



Thanks...I updated the IRO links


----------



## bikeguy0

Brewtality said:


> Felt has some cool ss/fixies.
> http://www.feltracing.com/08/thumb.asp?catid=1504,1525
> I just got the Felt Curbside. Very fun bike to ride, after you get rid of the argyle crap.


I am assuming you're joking about the argyle? Why buy the bike if you don't like the argyle? Plenty of other options out there.


----------



## Brewtality

bikeguy0 said:


> I am assuming you're joking about the argyle? Why buy the bike if you don't like the argyle? Plenty of other options out there.



Why would I be joking about the argyle? It is a hideous addition to an otherwise awesome bike. I bought the bike because it was a good price at one of my favorite LBS and outside of the argyle, it fit my needs for commuting.
I am sure some hipster type would love the argyle stuff, but not me.


----------



## bikeguy0

Brewtality said:


> Why would I be joking about the argyle? It is a hideous addition to an otherwise awesome bike. I bought the bike because it was a good price at one of my favorite LBS and outside of the argyle, it fit my needs for commuting.
> I am sure some hipster type would love the argyle stuff, but not me.


Hmm, interesting. Thought there would be other options out there that you wouldn't have to change the saddle immediately but maybe not. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## blakcloud

*New rim advice*

On the way home tonight riding my Kona Paddy Wagon, my front wheel got caught in a sewer grate that didn't quite fit in its opening. Front wheel dropped into the space and I fell completely destroying the rim. The wheel is a Formula hub with DT spokes and Sun Rim MZ14. 

So now it is time to rebuild. I narrowed it down to two choices and I would like your opinion on which to choose from. The first is a machined wall Deep V Velocity . Everybody and there brother owns this rim and says it is bomb proof. My concern is that is seems a little heavy and it doesn't have reinforced eyelets for the spokes. 

The other rim is a more traditional rim which is a Mavic Open Pro. Nice and light and has the reinforced eyelets for the spokes. This rim is $30.00 more than the velocity. 

The wheel is used for my daily commuter here in Toronto and I use 28c tires, so I am not looking for the fastest, lightest but I am looking for quality. I didn't mind the MZ 14 because it is semi aero, which I like the look of and it has reinforced eyelets which you can see I like. The shop could order me this rim but would take time and I am an impatient person and I figure I might as well upgrade since I have to do something. I also should add I am 175 lbs. 

Which of the two rims would you choose for my application? I told them to build with the Mavic but it won't be done for a week so I have time to change my mind. Thank goodness I have a back up bike. 

Thanks in advance for your advice and or opinions.


----------



## Dave Hickey

while deep v's are viewed by many as a fashion statement, there is a reason they are so popular...It's hard to find a stronger rim....


----------



## innergel

Dave Hickey said:


> while deep v's are viewed by many as a fashion statement, there is a reason they are so popular...It's hard to find a stronger rim....


Mavic CXP22's are super strong rims as well. While they are not the fashion statement that a Deep V is, they are way strong enough to build up into a communter wheel. I have CXP22's on my fixie and they have been great for going on 2 years. Never a problem, and I weight 225-ish. 

Certainly a cheaper option than the Open Pro.


----------



## Balderick

Apollo bicycles in NZ/Australia have a track bike:

http://www.apollobikes.com/apolloproducts/id/43/cid/17/parent/0/t/apolloproducts/title/Record%20-%20Track


----------



## asterisk

With a hat tip to Dave for the lead... Prowheelbuilder.com has lots of hub choices, rim options (all Velocity rims in most if not all colors), spoke options (with color!), and decent prices. 

Not cheap but from the few miles I've put on mine they are solidly built and well tensioned.


----------



## FatTireFred

all the same stuff
www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com
www.bicyclewheels.com

cheap specials at
www.benscycle.net


----------



## QBArawk

Deep V's are built SOLID! They withstand the beating to an extent just like all products.... I roll them and Im 220lbs on my fixxie!

The other options are like Aerospoke's or full disc weels.....Now those are tuff and EXPENSIVE!

They all look hella dope though.....


----------



## alexb618

Dave Hickey said:


> Arguably the best hubs for Fixed or Track
> 
> http://www.philwood.com/


without wanting to start a huge argument, i agree on your use of 'arguably' - there is absolutely no need for sealed bearings on a track hub, thus you will hardly ever see phil wood hubs fitted to any track bike used for racing (a track bike used to race on the track, rare i know!). therefore i disagree that they are 'the best' for track


----------



## threebikes

http://pricepoint.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&ts=custom&w=singlespeed&asug=&x=49&y=11


----------



## CleavesF

http://www.nycbikes.com

Real Cheapo parts. Real cheapo shipping too.


----------



## Srexy

www.velomine.com

- inexpensive wheels, NOS Campy parts. Great service.


----------



## wim

*New source for retro-repro metal cable clips.*

http://wabicycles.com/cableclips.html


----------



## mushroomking

www.origin-8.com

Its kind of hard to find places that offer this company but I would ask your LBS about them because they have some good quality products at decent prices.

They offer alot of stuff thats hard to find, gooseneck stems, 'new' 1in threaded headsets(sealed bearing) I have one on my fixie very nice. 

The weight is not bad for what you pay either.


----------

